# Missing Rabbit...



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

As i posted a little while ago after my bonded 3 went into their outside run, they all started fighting and having a right go at each other so have been in the crate for a couple days and are now much happier and back in their hutch. They have been out in the lovely sunshine 2 days running now and my solo bunny Summer has been on the top garden in her run to ensure the smell of her doesnt upset the others...

Well today... my sister said at about 715am this morning their was a rabbit in the garden that looked like my girl Summer. She checked Summer cage and Summer was happily sleeping in her bed. (all my rabbits are indoor rabbits so god knows why she thought summer had managed to get out)

My sister put some spinach outside for the rabbit but said it went under the fence and into the neighbours garden. Non of the neighbours have rabbits as far as i know but we are unsure if it was a wild rabbit or a pet.

Im not sure what to do.. i think my rabbits might have got upset with its presents in the garden but im concerned if its a neighbours rabbit that i didnt know they had.. do you think i should set a trap or something? xx


----------



## Amethyst (Jun 16, 2010)

What colour was it? If the usual wild bunny brown, chances are it is simply a wild rabbit, so try not to worry 

If domestic coloured, try asking local rabbit rescues for advice 

Good luck.


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

All my sister said was 'it looked like Summer' so i think it was probably a nethie ginger type rabbit but i havent seen it. My lot are out in the sun today and havent started any arguements with each other so im not sure. Seems to be one of the females who is acting up.

Ill keep an eye out for it and tell my sister to wake me up if she sees it again and then ill be able to see it properly  x


----------



## gloworm*mushroom (Mar 4, 2011)

Where abouts are you in Yorkshire? I caught a pet bunny in York yesterday (1 of 2 but couldnt find number 2  ) If your close it may be the same one, or another poor lost bunny.


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

gloworm*mushroom said:


> Where abouts are you in Yorkshire? I caught a pet bunny in York yesterday (1 of 2 but couldnt find number 2  ) If your close it may be the same one, or another poor lost bunny.


Im in huddersfield so he wud have had to hop along way  not sure if it was wild or not but will keep an eye out for it xx


----------



## gloworm*mushroom (Mar 4, 2011)

Haah yes definitely would have hopped a long way


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

We have found and caught 2 pet rabbits in our field now. The first one we managed to corner under the car then got people with towels either side to catch it in, he went to live with a friends friend. The 2nd one my mum thought was Chalky, and I must admit, even tho I had just checked on him I was worried! I caught her myself by throwing a carrot near her, and every bite she took getting closer, threw a rope lead over her head, then picked her up as soon as I could reach her and covered her in a blanket. I actually kept her after asking around and checking with the rspca, and quarantining her, her name was Angel as it was close to christmas and she was white, she's been the most expensive bunny for vets bills so far!
We think they might have come from the same place who had either let them out on purpose or the kids let them out but no-one claimed either. They were found a good 18months apart.

*Heidi*


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Ooh good luck hun!!


----------

